# best thing to do w trim leaves?



## ross (Jul 12, 2009)

besides make hash, whats the best thing to do with trim leaves?  ive heard tea but thats with water so i dont think it works well.  anyone do anything that works well?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I make an iso wash with the leaves really covered in trichs.  The rest go into my compost pile.  You can't make a tea with straight water, the thc won't dissolve into the water.  You would ned to make some sort of tincture with alcohol.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 12, 2009)

I think making bubble hash is best by far, but I don't mind baked goods once in awhile to, but if I had to choose one thing to do with my trim it would be bubble bag hash forsure!

                                                  Phatpharmer


----------



## ross (Jul 12, 2009)

yea unfortunately i dont think those bubble bags are sold in the us baked goods good idea


----------



## GMT (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd go for the hash option myself but you did say besides hash...

So it's either edibles/ oil or just save your trim in the freezer till you decide


----------



## rasta (Jul 12, 2009)

yes,,, they do sell bubble hash bags(usa),,,,,company in cali,,,,about 250$ for a four bag setup,,,, plr


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 12, 2009)

I found E-Bay to have the cheapest bubble bags! 


                                               Phatpharmer


----------



## leafminer (Jul 13, 2009)

You could weave them into a quilt and then when asleep you could dream about being Robin Bud and his 'merry' men.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^^^^:laugh: 
i think this harvest dependin on how much popcorn nuggs i get an trim i may make my fav, iso oil. and try makin soemthat stuff i think called green dragin or watever, where ya soak ya trim an bud in like everclear or a very strong vodka or watever for month or so and take shots  for a quik trip to the moon now an then.  just hope i come back from the moon tho. lol
  anyone try this stuff?  how is it i woder?


----------



## GMT (Jul 13, 2009)

yes and never again...

Made a tincture with the trichs that fell through the screen of my grinder probably 8th of an oz to 1/2 a litre of poteen ( irish moonshine).

3 shots and ole gmt had to go to bed...never ever ever again


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

> 3 shots and ole gmt had to go to bed...never ever ever again


  does that mean it was some wicked stuff i asume?  lol
  thats wat i want. i want a lil somethin somethin to get me all retarded for them moments where ya just wanna crawl into a hole an die like days. lol


----------



## GMT (Jul 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> does that mean it was some wicked stuff i asume? lol
> thats wat i want. i want a lil somethin somethin to get me all retarded for them moments where ya just wanna crawl into a hole an die like days. lol


 
wicked well yeah poteens around 80% and the trichs were a mix of g13 a buddy grew and some afghan.

Damm stuff is still sitting in the house nobody wants to touch it after seeing the state i got myself into.

and i thought wisdom came with age???


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

man, i'll drink it if noone wants it.  i aint smoked in over 3 wks now lol
  gotta wait for harvest


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> green dragin
> anyone try this stuff? how is it i wonder?


 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16702

 

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

ahhhhh thats right i remeber seein this while back now i think of it.  
  thanks HIE


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2009)

You must have been doing a lot of digging Zip, I posted that in August 2007  

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

i remember seein it last year sometime i think just browsin around.  but i do remember seein it one time lol.
  when its quiet on here i pick a forum section and just start at teh last page of threads an move towards the now just for s & G's.  sometimes i find some pretty interesting stuff tho.


----------



## ross (Jul 14, 2009)

im just kinda paranoid about buying stuff on the internet that could link me to growing.  also i know the iso hash works it just seems kinda sketchy to me counting on all that iso to just "go away".  i think baked goods is what im going to do.  cant wait.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 14, 2009)

Compost. To be used in future grows.


----------

